# Going to Move, Need Help!!



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey all,
I am going to move soon. Unfortunately, I can not take all my fish babies with me. I am, however, fighting hard to bring both male bettas and my albino bristlenosed pleco. I have a 36 gallon tank and a 10 gallon tank. My plan so far is to bag each fish in one of the bags they come in and then put them in an opaque bag so they will be less stressed. I will definitely do this for each betta so they can't see each other. I am going to put the bags in a cooler to help insulate them and plop the thermometer in a bag so I can do my best to keep the water the same temperature. I am going to be on the rode for two days and then live in a hotel for a month or two (my dad is a hotel manager so it is free for us) until we buy a house. 
So I see three problems with my plan, but there are probably more. Firstly, I don't know if they will still get too stressed out even with my accommodations or if they will be okay for the days in the car. I am also worried that I won't be to keep the media. Does anyone have any suggestions for this? I am not going to have the 36 gallon in the hotel, is there anyway I can somehow keep that media in the ten gallon? I am going to divide the ten gallon for each betta and then add my pleco. She is done growing but I know the minimum size tank she needs is 29 gallons. Will she be okay in the 10 gallon for a little while? I really can't even think about parting with her and I am worried that if I do she will end up in a 10 gallon permanently. 
Any advice/flaws you see with this? So my main questions are:
1) Will they be too stressed in the car for a few days?
2) How do I keep the media from my filter alive for that long? Can I even save the 36 gallon media (if not that's okay because I have to restock that tank since I am getting rid of all but two fish from the tank :crying: )? 
3) Can an albino bristlenosed plec done growing live in a 10 gallon tank temporarily with two bettas until I get the 36 gallon up and running again? Thank you!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

They easily survive longer than that during shipping, so a few days in a car is no big deal. A daily drop of Prime is a good idea. And no food -- stop feeding a few days before you leave.


Just keep the media wet and you'll have no trouble with the bacteria surviving. Even then, it's not that hard to cycle a tank.

Have a good trip.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

@Hallyx thanks for replying! I will do those things. I know it isn't too hard but I didn't think it would be a good idea to start over because I would have to do a fish-in cycle with the fish I have and I think it is even easier to just try to save my media. Do you think the plec in the 10 gallon will be okay temporarily?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Unless you're going to cycle a tank for a heavily-stocked community, a fish-in cycle can be done effortlessly and safely. CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial 

With a little "seeded" media, it's even easier.

Just keep the ammonia locked and the Plec will be fine.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I have moved fish from Rapid City south Dakota to Alamogordo New Mexico (60 miles north of El Paso Tx on the Mexican- US border. In winter no less.


And shorter moves as well.


This obviously does not apply to male bettas as my fish were guppies, platties, small saltwater and the like.


I use containers in coolers. Kept the containers open or at least "cracked open a little" for air exchange and included the plants in the fresh water. And did not feed nor did any water changes but did replace very small amounts lost from evaporation. I did bring inside the fish when I stayed at motels. Which was advisable because the temperature in Rapid City was 5 below (F) when I left.


Almost all fish made it. Even though it took a few weeks to get a new place to live. Upon setting up the new tanks I just added small amounts of water each day until the tanks were full.


I did not and do not recommend the use of prime as it reduces oxygen in addition to locking up the ammonia.


There was little to no cycles setting up the new tanks. Probably because of 1) the plants and 2) water was from mature tanks.


my .02 and you mileage could and should vary.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

@beaslbob
Thanks for replying! I agree with you on everything but the prime. I am going to stop frequently to open the containers and I am very worried about the ammonia. 
@Hayllx
It's not so much that the tank will be hard to cycle, I am more worried about someone coming down with something from the stress of the car ride and I have never done a fish in cycle successfully (I haven't tried though) and I would rather know how things are going to be in the state I am moving to. It's no big deal to take the media with me, and at least if it dies I have an idea of what to do from what you have given me, so thank you


----------

